
Fake Twitter accounts confecting outrage on an industrial scale - yincrash
https://twitter.com/viveka/status/1146924614171283456
======
dvtrn
The cynic in me wonders how long before this assessment finds its way to a
headline because some intrepid blogger found the chain, decided to do a
piecemeal "summary" of it, said article summary gets shared ad infinitum, gets
consumed and confirms everyone's suspicions about the other side relative to
theirs, and soon you've got people on twitter accusing their enemies of being
"bots" because it's a conveniently deployable slam dunk on a platform where
you only get ~200 characters to manifest thought.

